# Entry-Level Gaming Rig - Any Opinions?



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello TSF!

Here is my upcoming build:

Motherboard: MSi B250M Mortar Arctic
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-7100 @ 3.90 GHz 3MB Cache 51W TDP
Cooler: Corsair H55 AIO Liquid Cooling System
Memory (RAM): 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4 2400 (OC) G.Skill Aegis
Graphics Card: Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Dual OC 4GB GDDR5 128-Bit PCI-e 3.0
Storage:

SSD: 120GB SanDisk
HDD: 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue 64MB Cache @ 7200 rpm
Power Supply: Corsair VS650 650W True-Rated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You don't need a water cooler on this build. You can opt for a normal air cooler and save money.

I'd opt for a 250GB Samsung SSD instead of a 120GB drive. That isn't a lot of space.

Swap the PSU to a Antec, XFX, or Seasonic branded unit. 550Ws is enough.


----------



## xtechnouser (Apr 1, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You don't need a water cooler on this build. You can opt for a normal air cooler and save money.
> 
> I'd opt for a 250GB Samsung SSD instead of a 120GB drive. That isn't a lot of space.
> 
> Swap the PSU to a Antec, XFX, or Seasonic branded unit. 550Ws is enough.


Thanks for the reply!

I forgot to mention that I am saving money for an upgrade - Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7400 @ 3.0 GHz. Is it still unnecessary to use water cooler?

And the SSD should also handle programs like Office, Adobe, etc.? Not just the operating system sir?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Water cooling is still not needed and just adds additional costs.

Yes, you can use your SSD for Office, Adobe, etc. just get a larger capacity one.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

With money saved on cooling system and psu why not upgrade to to an i5 cpu like this:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117731


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

I would also advise you to get a little better PSU than the VS series for a gaming rig. That's a lower end PSU for email and office use.


----------

